# Foam grip or rubber?



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

How many ppl ride with foam? how many ppl ride with rubber? how good is foam grip than rubber? thanks people


----------



## Knut (Jan 12, 2004)

Roadie bar tape rules! This stuff is light @ ~20 grams for both sides incl. end plugs and very comfortable - also it's way cheaper than foam and rubber grips.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Knut said:


> Roadie bar tape rules! This stuff is light @ ~20 grams for both sides incl. end plugs and very comfortable - also it's way cheaper than foam and rubber grips.


you must be joking. i done that already and got numb using that on XC races.  i know rubber absorb shock well.


----------



## Knut (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not joking, far from it! I've used Specialized rubber grips, Ritchey WCS foam grips and bar tape on the same bike with the same suspension setup and find that the bar tape is by far the most comfortable. 

I put a strip of the bar tape a little shorter than I want the grip to be on top of my handlebar and then wrap the bar tape fairly tight...

Just my .5 € - YMMV...


----------



## Sandal (Feb 26, 2004)

Knut said:


> the bar tape is by far the most comfortable.


i think it's a very interesting idea! however, i personally couldn't make my road bar tape sit firm enough for the small MTB bar grip erea with the hursh MTB ride twist loads. may be you could provide some tips on the knot scheme you use? or some pics? i'd greatly appreciate that. thanx


----------



## carlos (Jan 12, 2004)

i have been using road bar tape for at least two years, light, super comfy and cheap.


----------



## split (Jan 12, 2004)

crash_man said:


> How many ppl ride with foam? how many ppl ride with rubber? how good is foam grip than rubber? thanks people


Road grip cork tape is the only way to go IMO! Lots thicker than foam (more comfortable for me) and just as light. Mine have never twisted or moved at all. Cinelli cork tape has an adhesive backing on it to keep it in place. I start by laying the small strip of tape that comes with the roll and lay it flat across the top of the bar where my palms meet the bar to give it a little extra cushion. then starting from the outside, I wrap going inward. Then I take a dab of superglue and glue the loose end down to the grip. Perfecto! I've tried rubber (too heavy) and Titec Pork Rinds (too thin, uncomfortable, and tears easily) and I've found road tape is the best so far.


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*well,*

i just changed from rubber to Foam, and it feels great! the reverse hour glass shape really helps with hand fatigue, and you dont have to use the "death grip" when riding with them.

they are still lighter than rubber, but i think the feel goes way beyond that, and they are only 4 bucks off ebay including shipping! the guys name on ebay is quicksteps123 (100 percent rating, 1278 sold)


----------



## DaFireMedic (Jan 13, 2004)

crash_man said:


> How many ppl ride with foam? how many ppl ride with rubber? how good is foam grip than rubber? thanks people


I use foam, I like the feel better than the rubber now. Never tried the bar tape. I like the foam roadie tubes cut to length as I like a lower profile grip.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

I only ride with foam grips - They are the best!!!

Rubber grips suck once you realize how good foamies are. For one thing they suit a smaller hand (like mine) and for another they provide greater comfort particularly when one rides for a long time, or is tackling some nasty rocky descent or something. 

The difference between a foam grip and say a Oury grip is night and day. I literally cannot ride with Ourys without feeling a good deal of discomfort.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Another vote for foam here. een riding pork rinds for over a year and couldnt imagine going back to rubber. They are way more comfortable ( I dont ride with gloves). I dont get rashes or blisters ever. The tape thing sounds like a good idea too. I'm doing that on my next bike, and this one when the grips die.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Maybe, its not for fully rigid bike. Eventhrough i ride 140km on road , i feel road is more comfortable than the off-road for the bar tape. i ride fully rigid bike.


----------



## skinl19 (Jan 27, 2004)

How about foam with SRAM shifters? Any problems with tearing? I find that grips seem to wear faster using the SRAM XO's as there is a tendency to sometimes partially twist the grip when shifting.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

skinl19 said:


> How about foam with SRAM shifters? Any problems with tearing? I find that grips seem to wear faster using the SRAM XO's as there is a tendency to sometimes partially twist the grip when shifting.


No issues with my foam/XO combination. In fact the only real issue I have is, that I cannot get my foam grips off, not that I really ever need to...


----------



## [email protected] B (May 4, 2004)

*grip...*

with regards to the grip of each, a model racing car, that travels at 90mph DOEST use rubber tyres, it uses foam. It wears quicker, but the cars are silly light (2.5kg) and so it does'nt really matter.

thoughts?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Jun 30, 2004)

carbnjunkie said:


> i just changed from rubber to Foam, and it feels great! the reverse hour glass shape really helps with hand fatigue, and you dont have to use the "death grip" when riding with them.
> 
> they are still lighter than rubber, but i think the feel goes way beyond that, and they are only 4 bucks off ebay including shipping! the guys name on ebay is quicksteps123 (100 percent rating, 1278 sold)


Thanks for the tip. Just bought two pairs for $6.86 including S&H. I figure I can use 'em on my cruiser if I don't like 'em on my MTB!


----------



## Mtbric (Jan 13, 2004)

*Scott foam grips rock!*

Too bad they don't make them anymore. I bought three pairs, 2 black and one grey, last year because a few people here had 'em at a good price, but I didn't realize how much I would like them. I don't like a thick grips so I didn't want a big beach cruiser type of foam grip. I previously used thin rubber grips. The Scott is like the Titec, but better. It is anatomically shaped not square and from what I've heard more durable. I like them because they're not too big and not too soft and they have never slipped or moved even though I've changed bars ... and oh they're light!!


----------



## Boj (Jan 13, 2004)

crash_man said:


> How many ppl ride with foam? how many ppl ride with rubber? how good is foam grip than rubber? thanks people


Another vote for foam.

I have been riding porkies for a while now and I switched from rubber grips. When I did it I was worried I would not like the feel of foam grips but in truth I loved them for the feel as much as light weight. I thought a good comparison is car trim. When I used to have rubber grips they reminded me of those oh so crappy old school vinly car interior finishes and now that I have porkies they are like sexy modern cloth finish. The actual difference in physical feel may be negligable but I love how my bike looks and feels with them and no going back for me (except maybe to try bar tape).


----------

